# How frustrating.



## Anna_x (Jun 2, 2009)

I spent the entire day blowing up this huge paddling pool yesterday. With an island and some plants it would be perfect for my terrapins for hot summer days. Came downstairs this morning and the whole thing has deflated. Really dont want to start again.:surrender:


----------

